# Looking for a E-stop US or European



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Looking for a E-stop US or European.
The potato peeler R&D engineers are looking for an E-stop like the one in the picture. They went to a trade show and took a picture of the E-stop button, but didn’t bother to take a good picture or get a model number.:no:
Anybody seen one in plastic? I found one in cast iron and they didn't want a metal one. 

View attachment 1976


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

You sure that's an estop? Seems a little odd it would be guarded so well and likely to injure the operator in a panic smack.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

idontknow said:


> You sure that's an estop? Seems a little odd it would be guarded so well and likely to injure the operator in a panic smack.


I'm just trying to find something the customer wants with the information that I was given. These engineers.........are just engineers.:no: They pay me good money to help them out and sometimes they just DON"T Listen.

Here is some more of their "Engineering"

View attachment 1979


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have installed some like that but i can't remember what they were. If they are what I'm thinking, the guard is yellow and I think the base is black. I'm pretty sure they are not A-B. As I remember they got them from grainger so that might be a place to check. Good luck.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks like a telemecanique, but I never seen one with that type of guard over it.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Looks like a telemecanique, but I never seen one with that type of guard over it.


I saw one made by Telemecanique but is was cast zinc...they want plastic. :no:


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

These are from omron...

Maybe one of these?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

p_logix said:


> These are from omron...
> 
> Maybe one of these?


Thanks :thumbsup:
The A4EG-BE2R041 looks like it might work. I'l pass it on to them. I never though of looking at Omron. :whistling2:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

John said:


> I saw one made by Telemecanique but is was cast zinc...they want plastic. :no:


 Telemecanique sells plastic ones also. I have used them many times.


----------



## Sawdust454 (Sep 26, 2008)

That is a siemens Sirius 3sBs E-stop button


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Sawdust454 said:


> That is a siemens Sirius 3sBs E-stop button


Thank you very much. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

